# Exodus Cheese And Sour Tangie Scrog 1000W 1.2x1.2m



## MatrixesInUs (Oct 19, 2016)

In this grow my setup is a 1.2x1.2M tent with 1x 6" intake and 1x 6"  out-take, Maxibright 1000W dim-able ballast, a Parabolic Renevado shae,  1000W full red bulb for flowering and 600W metal halide for veg, 2x RAM  desk fans, a Mist Pro 7 humidifier and EcoTechnics faan controller.

I created auto-drainage by using square pots and round buckets; the  buckets had holes in the bottom and the pots were placed into the  buckets so that they didn't touch the bottom of them due to the pots  having a wider top than the buckets. Any drainage water could escape  through the holes into a tray which had a pump connected to it for  removing the water.

The plants are: 2x Greenhouse Seeds Exodus Cheese clones (on the left)  and 2x DNA Genetics Sour Tangie. They were all in 11L pots of BioBizz  soil and were fed with the full BioBizz range - Fishmix, BioHeaven,  BioBloom, Alg-a-Mic, and Root Juice. Bat guano was used on day 14 of  flower, and epsom salts on day 10 and day 35 of flower as well.

#MrAuxins











View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


View attachment 4.jpg


View attachment 5.jpg


View attachment 7.jpg


View attachment 9.jpg


View attachment 11.jpg


View attachment 13.jpg


View attachment 15.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2016)

Nice buds:aok:


----------



## zem (Oct 19, 2016)

nice buds  when will those yummy buds get harvested?


----------



## robertr (Oct 20, 2016)

Excellent looking buds man.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 26, 2016)

Very nice scrog indeed. Looks like a conifer forest on the edge of the artic tundra.


----------



## daftpunk (Dec 10, 2016)

Bloody hell that is impressive
Daftpunk.


----------

